# Keswick Movement and Theology



## JM (Jun 26, 2009)

I was influenced by Keswick theology when I first became a Christian and read "The Green Letters" by Stanford, I wish I had these links before I read that book, it took me a few years to get over that bad theology.

Between Two Worlds: Keswick Movement and Theology

Andy Naselli (whose first PhD dissertation was on Keswick theology) recently delivered some lectures at Detroit Seminary on the topic. See:

1. Handout (five-page PDF)
2. Power Point presentation as a PDF (eighty slides with lots of pictures) [12.1 MB]
3. MP3s:

* A Historical and Theological Survey of the Early Keswick Movement (1:10:32)
* A Theological Analysis of the Early Keswick Movement - Part 1 (57:20)
* A Theological Analysis of the Early Keswick Movement - Part 2 (with Q & A) (49:24)


----------



## turmeric (Jun 27, 2009)

Johny Monergism - a.k.a. John Hendryx at Monergism.com turned me on to those lectures - very informative!


----------



## brandonadams (Jun 27, 2009)

I found those lectures helpful when I was talking with a man who was angry with God for not sanctifying him like he wanted. As seemed clear to me, he has since revealed his apostasy.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 27, 2009)

JM: Thank you for posting this. The handout alone tells me volumes.

It confirmed my understanding that Campus Crusade (CCC) theology has its roots in the Keswick Movement.

When I served under CCC for a few years someone had highly recommended "The Green Letters" and I read them. They didn't make sense, and thankfully didn't stick.


----------

